# Hawaii Vacation - Marine Fish



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey all,

My wife and I sailed to Hawaii last month, visiting 4 islands.
We did some hiking, kayaking, snorkeling, visiting botanical gardens, coffee plantations and going to the top of volcanoes.
In other words, not a tropical fish trip ... heh 
I don't have a decent setup for underwater photography/videos, so please bear with me on the photos.
I have ID'd some of the fish, but I am a fresh water fish keeper, not marine 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153360408036088.1073741914.701621087&type=1&l=eea020b536


----------

